# Suche AI RTD (PT 100) für S7-300 oder DP



## HaSchi (5 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
für meine Heizungregelung suche ich 
Analogeingangskarten für PT 100

AI für S7-300
oder
Beckhoff KL3201, KL3202 oder KL3204
oder
andere DP-Stationen


----------

